# Maintainence Announcement



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 6, 2001)

The board will be unavailable this Sunday (11-11-01) for software updating and some tweaking. I'm not sure exactly the time, but I'll give everyone at least an hours warning before hand. 

Some new features n such coming in, I think you'll like it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2001)

Am going to have to reschedule the upgrade until Tuesday Night, about 930pm EST.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2001)

I've encountered a ton of problems with the upgrade (blew another forum of mine to hell, basically) and until I get it straightened out, or they fix the issues, I'm not risking MT.

I will be doing various other tweaks during the week, however they shouldn't cause any downtime.

Thanks all!

:asian:


----------

